# Tybalt's new bed



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought Tybalt a "sheepsking" rug from IKEA yesterday, and he's a big fan, lol.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

*Silly Tybalt*

So I was reading in bed last night, looked down and saw this, lol.









And then Trillian the snake started moving around, and he realized that the big glass box by the bed actually contained something pretty darn cool!









He's so much fun, Friday morning I was reading in bed, and he suddenly took a flying leap ACROSS the width of my queen sized bed, twisted to face me in mid air and batted my face before landing on the floor on the other side of the bed, LOL!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Great pics! I love it when they discover "the snake". I've seen that amazement also. What kind of snake is that with such a beautifully checkered belly? Some variety of corn?


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

eldercat said:


> Great pics! I love it when they discover "the snake". I've seen that amazement also. What kind of snake is that with such a beautifully checkered belly? Some variety of corn?


Thank you! Yeah, it was really funny, he was amazed and trying to play with her, and she just ignored him, lol. She's too used to hanging out on the couch with my dog to care about some little cat, lol.

She is a corn snake, good eye! She's a charcoal anery corn snake. I also have a smaller, younger one that's a vanishing stripe anery, but he hasn't spotted her yet, lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, little Tybalt is adorable.  Actually, he looks like my Celia (in my avatar). Is he a classic or mackerel tabby? He is definitely loving his new rug!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, he's a classic tabby! He looks quite young? 

People who've never lived with cats sometimes have no idea how entertaining they can be.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

The picture of contentment.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

spirite said:


> Is he a classic or mackerel tabby? He is definitely loving his new rug!


Thank you, I think he's pretty adorable too! He's a classic tabby, my favourite pattern, in fact he's got the same colour and pattern as my last cat, Astra, though they otherwise look very different.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

spirite said:


> Oh, he's a classic tabby! He looks quite young?
> 
> People who've never lived with cats sometimes have no idea how entertaining they can be.



He's 6 months old, and I agree, nothing quite beats a cat for comedic entertainment, lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you know that I kept squinting at that first pic, trying to figure out where his head had disappeared to - until I realized I was looking at the wrong end of him! LOL. That furry tummy just makes me want to stick my face in there!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Celia's a classic tabby too. Small (under 6 lbs.), with a big bulls-eye on her side.  My other kitties were mackerel tabbies. 

One of the reasons I thought he might be a classic tabby is that his fur looks like Celia's. Although shorthair, her hairs seem longer than my other kitties' and the texture is silky-fluffy, not fuzzy-fluffy. I'll bet Tybalt's coat is like that too.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

It is, and I love it, he has a wonderfully fluffy tail too, lol.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

spirite said:


> Do you know that I kept squinting at that first pic, trying to figure out where his head had disappeared to - until I realized I was looking at the wrong end of him! LOL. That furry tummy just makes me want to stick my face in there!


LOL! That's too funny! He has the best tummy, and doesn't even mind if you rub it when he's on his back, unlike my last cat, lol.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

So adorable!  Look at how cozy he is. Was the rug for the house or specifically for Tybalt?


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

All for Tybalt.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The second photo is my favorite. 
I have a long-standing love of classic black and gray tabbies. 
He's a beauty.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I made a blanket with some "sheepskin," like a sherpa blanket. Ziggy loves it but very frequently when she steps on it she hisses. I think it shocks her.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh wow! What a lucky lucky boy! :razz:

his ears stand out especially in the last few pics. reminds me of an elf cat. ha ha! very cute!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Tybalt'sMom said:


> LOL! That's too funny! He has the best tummy, and doesn't even mind if you rub it when he's on his back, unlike my last cat, lol.


I did the same thing! took me a minute to refocus and realize I was looking for his head at the wrong end! ha ha!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like he's found his sleep number...


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

maggie23 said:


> oh wow! What a lucky lucky boy! :razz:
> 
> his ears stand out especially in the last few pics. reminds me of an elf cat. ha ha! very cute!


His ears and paws are HUGE, lol, if he grows into them, he's going to be a BIG cat! 

He loves that fake sheepskin so much, sleeps on it all the time.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, and all of a sudden, the fluffy-ish blob on the left side made sense.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

*Tybalt's personality, captured in two pictures*

My friend was over on Saturday and met Tybalt for the first time, and took this picture of herself and Tybalt that she claims captures his true personality perfectly, lol.









And she's not wrong, it really does capture it, lol, but only one side of him, then there's this side of him. 









He can be a complete crazy lunatic when playing, but he's also the most CUDDLY cat I've ever had at the same time.  He's super smart too. He's learned to come when called after just a few training sessions, and I'm working on teaching him to sit next. He also managed to get both entry closet doors to open slightly while playing in there last night, and I've got a feeling it's only a matter of time before he figures out how to open them on purpose, lol, which means I may have to look into some sort of child lock for them, lol. Totally worth it though, I love him to pieces.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Love the pics.  Yes, sometimes one does need childproofing for cats. Tiresome. But well worth it, for the love and joy they bring.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

*Good thing he's cute...*

So Tybalt is VERY good at being cute...









Which is a very good thing for him when he does stuff like this, lol...


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

totally adorable. I don't think I could ever get mad at any cat who has mastered the "puss in boots" look like Tybalt myself.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

maggie23 said:


> totally adorable. I don't think I could ever get mad at any cat who has mastered the "puss in boots" look like Tybalt myself.


Lol, yeah, definitely can't get mad at him, not for a second.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!!! That expression on his face is priceless! He is such a cutie, spooning with your dog! 

I've never had to worry about my cats getting into things or wreaking havoc in my house. There are advantages to having sweet, but not very bright (shhh!), cats.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Haaaa! His pose in the second pic seems so apologetic, like "I know, but I didn't mean to, I'm sorry." No way to resist...Books: my first cat chewed half the cover off a book I was teaching while she was teething, so class discussion always ended up being about how many more teeth marks were in the cover and how much less cover there was than the last class. :roll:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Librarian cat. You've got quite a collection... Have you read Dean Koontz's Frankenstein?


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, too true. I think Tybalt will definitely fall into the too smart for his own good category, lol.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> Librarian cat. You've got quite a collection... Have you read Dean Koontz's Frankenstein?


I own the whole series, lol, it's been a while since I counted them all, but I had over 500 at last count.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

spirite said:


> Haaaa! His pose in the second pic seems so apologetic, like "I know, but I didn't mean to, I'm sorry." No way to resist...Books: my first cat chewed half the cover off a book I was teaching while she was teething, so class discussion always ended up being about how many more teeth marks were in the cover and how much less cover there was than the last class. :roll:


Lol, he was actually climbing down by the time I got the pic. He was trying to make a bed out of the tops of the books before that, lol.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

What the....Ever since the forum update, all my threads are combined into one, why did that happen?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That might have been the mods combining the threads so that we have easy access to all of your little boy's cute pics!


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh I love tabbies! Your baby is so cute and looks very happy in his new bed.


----------

